# gen 2 oem fog lights 2017 duesel ceuzw



## car54 (Dec 24, 2017)

oem fog light kits are available online. kits are complete incl. new cover, projector fog lights. wiring, window washer fluid container, and new head light/fog light switch. instructions a include including he code for the dealer to add the fog light option to the cars computer the installation is clean and results in a factory looking option including a new icon on the dash when the lights are on. or dealer installed the fog lights charging 2 hrs labor.

have left over parts....ww container, old and new headlight switches, orig none fog light front covers, installation manual.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Does your rotary light knob light up amber, like all of the other button lights? Mine looks like it has a light there, but it doesn't light up. And the panel is a little scratched. I wonder if the Chevy tech was in a hurry...


----------



## car54 (Dec 24, 2017)

*fog lights*



Jacque8080 said:


> Does your rotary light knob light up amber, like all of the other button lights? Mine looks like it has a light there, but it doesn't light up. And the panel is a little scratched. I wonder if the Chevy tech was in a hurry...


the rotary headlight switch (knob) is designed to light up and does on my cruze. the light illuminates the outside area of the switch and the center of the switch where the fog light icon is. there is a fog light icon on the dash that comes on when the fog lights are on.

my fog light kit included two new switches, one black and one brown. the black one is installed but the brown switch is available if your dash is brown. its free if you want it.

your dealer should replace your switch for free since it doesn't light up.


----------

